# Planting Suggestions



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I think this time i'll start out with planning everything out first, so the question is: What plants are affoardable, look nice, plant easily (oh that one is a BIG one, I've had it with vals!), and are next to indestructible in an RBP tank with a fish that seems to like to nibble the fake plants he's got right now.

He will be living in a 30g with 2 HOB filters, eventually a powerhead, heater, and fine pea gravel (maybe mixed with sand for better planting ability) that I plan to get from home depot and rinse thoroughly. Not sure what i'm doing yet for light, the tank comes with a hood (i'm getting it from a friend)- if it doesn't have a light i'll just do a flourescent fixture resting ontop or whatever's cheapest.

So thats the setup, lets hear the suggestions







I have done planted tanks before with pretty good success, but that was always for very peaceful community fish (other than my pleco who did serious damage to my curly val and bananna plants... grr!)


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Tink nice to hear you want to try a planted piranha setup.
You should try some crypts,can grow in very low light and are very easy to maintain. Rotala rotundifolia is fastgrowing and an undemanding plant that can have nice color in brightlight situations.
Crypt wendetii








Rotala rotundifolia









What kind of lights are you planning to use. It will help us determine what kind of plants will be susceptible to your aquarium. The last thing you want is to go out and buy plants we tell you to get and end up dieing.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions







I've used wendtii before, liked it a lot and was thinking of it again. I had LOTS of luck with the dwarf green variety but it might be a little fragile for Sid's tank?

I'll get some shots of the floating plants the guy at the store gave me free tomorrow maybe... Hopefully y'all can ID them for me (he hasn't nibbled on those yet- but boy does he seem to HATE the one silk plant)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have lots of wendtii in my compressus tank. 
I also grow without much issue from the fish: 
dwarf hairgrass, Pogostemon stellata 'broadleaf', Limnophila aromatica, Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba', Echinodorus tenellus 'micro', Blyxa japonica, Lagenandra meeboldii var pink, Ludwigia arcuata, Limnophila sp 'mini', The list goes on.

What I am trying to say is that if the conditions for the plants are right, you can grow about anything in the tank with your fish.
I will say that my compressus always bit my ludwigia repens-rubin, though.. I guess because it was blood red.. not really sure.
But that seemed to be the most bitten plant that I grew in there. He bites the Lagenandra every now and then too, but as long as the plants are growing well, they should be just fine.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I have lots of wendtii in my compressus tank.
> I also grow without much issue from the fish:
> dwarf hairgrass, Pogostemon stellata 'broadleaf', Limnophila aromatica, Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba', Echinodorus tenellus 'micro', Blyxa japonica, Lagenandra meeboldii var pink, Ludwigia arcuata, Limnophila sp 'mini', The list goes on.
> 
> ...


thanks Dippy







Well looks like i'm getting the tank as of August 14th so I don't have to worry about too much until then. I'm heading out to Philadelphia to get it, so I may go back through Lancaster and hit up That Fish Place for my plants. Hopefully they have some of the ones you've suggested, they have a great stock but i'm not sure they're going to be entirely up on the latin names.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I will send you plants if you want. I have an overflow about every 2 weeks or so lol
If you are interested in any plant that I have, let me know. I will send a pic, the name(latin, and common if applicable) and it's needs.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I will send you plants if you want. I have an overflow about every 2 weeks or so lol
> If you are interested in any plant that I have, let me know. I will send a pic, the name(latin, and common if applicable) and it's needs.


wow i'd really appreciate that! how much would it cost?

also i'm guessing you're pretty good about lighting... what is the cheapest setup I can get/make that will cover the largest variety of plants possible?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

How many inches across is the tank? That would help.. 
oh, and I'm guessing you want to keep lower light plants, due to the hob filters, and don't think you want to go with CO2?

IF you went with a canister filter, and CO2, you could get a bright light, and keep lots of awesome plants that would be super pretty


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

its all about the cost i'm afraid... until I can get work (which will be after august 14th cuz thats the day my fiancee goes back to england







) i'm on a TIGHT budget.

The tank is a standard 30 gallon, i'm not sure on the dimensions though. Yes we're probably talking relatively low light - most likely a standard shop light with whatever tube you suggest I pop in there that is affoardable.

Here is a picture of my 20g I had planted... I don't have any driftwood picked out for the 30 yet but i'll probably pick some up somewhere if I can find it for the right price - I like a nice tall piece of wood in the tank for a focal piece and to balance out the height/length.

View attachment 113761


and a picture of the 20g after the pleco killed/trimmed all of my plants and thoroughly pissed me off.

View attachment 113753


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> How many inches across is the tank? That would help..
> oh, and I'm guessing you want to keep lower light plants, due to the hob filters, and don't think you want to go with CO2?
> 
> IF you went with a canister filter, and CO2, you could get a bright light, and keep lots of awesome plants that would be super pretty


Go with the bright light then you can have plants like
Bacopa caroliniana








This plant is one of my favorites because when you cut, trim, or crush the plant, it releases a freash lemon smell that is very lovely.
It also doesn't require much except for bright light


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> its all about the cost i'm afraid... until I can get work (which will be after august 14th cuz thats the day my fiancee goes back to england ) i'm on a TIGHT budget.
> The tank is a standard 30 gallon, i'm not sure on the dimensions though. Yes we're probably talking relatively low light - most likely a standard shop light with whatever tube you suggest I pop in there that is affoardable.
> Here is a picture of my 20g I had planted... I don't have any driftwood picked out for the 30 yet but i'll probably pick some up somewhere if I can find it for the right price - I like a nice tall piece of wood in the tank for a focal piece and to balance out the height/length.


I can understand that. I'm not sure how many inches your 30g is across the front, That would help me suggest a light for you. 
Im not sure if they sell shop lights that are not 48". You should contact Winkyee (drZoidberg) about ONDO lighting, then. It is inexpensive, and effective. I bet he would be able to help you better than I as far as cheaper lighting is concearned. 
All my driftwood has come from Ohiopyle state park. It's a great place for it, there are mounds of it to choose from if you search. And the price ws right. All my rocks come from there too. That would save you $$ so you can put it towards your setup.
Just make sure the wood is dead, then boil it for about 30 mins, then tie it to a brik and soak for a week or 2








To do it right, you would need to spend some $$. IF you wanted a tank like mine, I suggest buying pieces one at a time, and set it up after you get it all together.
Remember that you will need fertilizers, and if your light is bright enough, some sort of plan to get carbon in there..

And yes, guru, Bacopa caroliniana is beautiful, and smells great!

You have to try that with Limnophila sp 'mini' --makes my whole tank smell purdy!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

pretty smelling would be a big plus... Sid's tank smells skanky even right after a water change. He just poops so freaking much!!! I'm doing daily vacuums to keep up with him while he's in the holder 10g.

there is a large manmade lake near me, I may be able to get some deadwood out of it which may work... i'll have to be sneaky though cuz I think its illegal to take stuff from state parks.

Ok, looked up a 30 regular aquarium and it says its 24 x 13 x 24 h/w/l


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I could not find a cheaper 24" light on ebay for you.. all they had were 130w lights, nice, but you would certainly need CO2 over your 30 with it.. Plus you would need to ask them if they would ship yours with 5500k to 10000k bulbs --*no actinic*
Here are some that I found, but you would want to ask the seller some questions about how many watts they are, and details about the bulb that comes with it, and if you could replace it or not.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I could not find a cheaper 24" light on ebay for you.. all they had were 130w lights, nice, but you would certainly need CO2 over your 30 with it.. Plus you would need to ask them if they would ship yours with 5500k to 10000k bulbs --*no actinic*
> Here are some that I found, but you would want to ask the seller some questions about how many watts they are, and details about the bulb that comes with it, and if you could replace it or not.


OUCH. $45 was not what I had in mind at all... There's gotta be a cheaper/better way.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PM Winkyee about ONDO lighting then, or just go with the hood that it came with and go with Java moss hair-netted on rocks, and java ferns tied to driftwood..
Im setting up my sanchezi's tank like this today even.. I can show you how to do it if you want. You can load up on cryptocorynes as well


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I think thats the route i'm going to have to go... I've always had huge success with growing java moss on driftwood, although my java fern seems to get black spots on it no matter what lighting/water/substrate it ends up in.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Tink, go to www.commodityaxis.com. They have a sale on helio brand t5 lights for 50% off. Get the deluxe one high output one which comes with reflectors. I got 2 fixtures for about 50 bux shipped. 1 fixture should cost you less. Its a very bright light. Brighter than my dual t5 normal output fixture.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice deal!
But remember, if you go too much over 1.5wpg or so, you may need to add CO2, and more fertilizers, which is another expense.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.commodityaxis.com/ProductData.aspx?id=67 okay i'm guessing you mean these?

2 questions: how long is this going to last me- I noticed it says disposable.... AND can I get away with the one that is only $19?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

The ones you clicked on are normal output I believe. here's the link to the high output ones http://commodityaxis.com/ProductData.aspx?id=68 Also, my planted tank was doing great with a single strip. 
They are very bright and from what i've heard, T5's generally last about a year to a year and a half. Maybe dippy can clarify this. Also here's a pic of my 20 gallon planted. I sold all the plants 3 days ago and converted it to a brackish setup now.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ok so the one for $20.99 on the page Kain indicated will be alright then? a year and a half is more than worth $20... I was thinking if it was only going to last me like 2-3 months it didn't quite seem worth it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

make sure you get 5500k to 10000k bulbs, and no actinic

make sure you are not going over 1-1.5wpg, or you will need excell, or some kind of CO2 injection, make sure you get all the ferts you need


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

alright. so the first one listed on this page: http://commodityaxis.com/ProductData.aspx?id=68
*should* be what I want right? 10,000k daylight and its 24watts going into a 30g tank... thats what wpg means right? watts per gallon? puts me at .8wpg

edit: I hope its right cuz I just ordered one.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> alright. so the first one listed on this page: http://commodityaxis.com/ProductData.aspx?id=68
> *should* be what I want right? 10,000k daylight and its 24watts going into a 30g tank... thats what wpg means right? watts per gallon? puts me at .8wpg
> 
> edit: I hope its right cuz I just ordered one.


You should go with a 6700k bulb because the 10000k would be too pink in my opinion. WPG is not a rule carved in stone, it depends on what types of lights you use, if you are using the T5s a 24watt bulb would provide more light then a t12 bulb with the same wattage. hopefully this helps.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Guru said:


> alright. so the first one listed on this page: http://commodityaxis.com/ProductData.aspx?id=68
> *should* be what I want right? 10,000k daylight and its 24watts going into a 30g tank... thats what wpg means right? watts per gallon? puts me at .8wpg
> 
> edit: I hope its right cuz I just ordered one.


You should go with a 6700k bulb because the 10000k would be too pink in my opinion. WPG is not a rule carved in stone, it depends on what types of lights you use, if you are using the T5s a 24watt bulb would provide more light then a t12 bulb with the same wattage. hopefully this helps.
[/quote]

too pink? as in the tank will have a pink cast? that doesn't bug me that much... its already been shipped and I think i'll stick with the light and at least try it out first.

Dippy- I'm getting the tank August 14th and jump starting the cycle using a synthetic substance and putting dithers in to make everything move more quickly (plus Sid can nibble them off once he's introduced. Get his lazy fat butt some exercize!). How soon should I add the plants? I've always just added them right off the bat and seemed to of done okay. Do you have plants that will work with my light? I'll PM you my address... how much do the plants and shipping cost to Central PA?

edit: I am more than aware that piranha will not allow any tankmates in their tanks (other than pygos with more pygos)... but what is your opinion of ghost shrimp living in grass/groundcover surviving and acting as a cleanup crew?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> alright. so the first one listed on this page: http://commodityaxis.com/ProductData.aspx?id=68
> *should* be what I want right? 10,000k daylight and its 24watts going into a 30g tank... thats what wpg means right? watts per gallon? puts me at .8wpg
> 
> edit: I hope its right cuz I just ordered one.


You should go with a 6700k bulb because the 10000k would be too pink in my opinion. WPG is not a rule carved in stone, it depends on what types of lights you use, if you are using the T5s a 24watt bulb would provide more light then a t12 bulb with the same wattage. hopefully this helps.
[/quote]

too pink? as in the tank will have a pink cast? that doesn't bug me that much... its already been shipped and I think i'll stick with the light and at least try it out first.

Dippy- I'm getting the tank August 14th and jump starting the cycle using a synthetic substance and putting dithers in to make everything move more quickly (plus Sid can nibble them off once he's introduced. Get his lazy fat butt some exercize!). How soon should I add the plants? I've always just added them right off the bat and seemed to of done okay. Do you have plants that will work with my light? I'll PM you my address... how much do the plants and shipping cost to Central PA?

edit: I am more than aware that piranha will not allow any tankmates in their tanks (other than pygos with more pygos)... but what is your opinion of ghost shrimp living in grass/groundcover surviving and acting as a cleanup crew?
[/quote]

You can put your plants in right away. I usally cycle with plants and never had a problem. Your piranha will probally end up eating the ghost shrimp and ghost shrimp dont eat algee but will eat your piranhas leftovers. Amano shrimp eat algee but in my opinion they are too expensive to put in a piranha tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Amano shrimp eat algee but in my opinion they are too expensive to put in a piranha tank.


Great post!
I agree with all you have said. That is why I have a tank with cherry shrimp in there. They reproduce like mad. If a tank is planted heavily enough, they can hide well, and have time to reproduce before getting eaten. 
I have a colony in my 75g compressus tank, granted some get snacked upon. But they always manage to pull through.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Just to clarify/make sure- Cherry and Amano aren't the same kind? Hmm i've never seen Cherry shrimp (or Amano for that matter!) in the LFS (or maybe I just havent been looking).

I have a bunch of neat lava-rock with caves and stuff in them (if my mom didn't chuck them) I plan to put in and then plant around the openings to create cover.

I kind of planned on him eating a few and that way I can save on buying him his filets.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Cherrry shrimp are red, and stay sort of small. the Amano shrimp are kind of clear, but have some color. like green or brown stripes on their back. You can tell them apart from ghost shrimp easily.
When my P picks one of my cherries off, it is like him eating one cheese puff. it probably doesn't even effect his hunger..lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ITS HERE! works great too. I don't find the cast too pink at all. I tried it out by setting it up on my 10g but decided to remove it because if someone passes the tank Sid has a habit of trying to commit suicide and splashing water up through the mesh that I have on there to specifically keep him from jumping to death.

I will be puting a piece of plexi cut to fit on the new tank and accomodate the HOB filters, and then maybe trying a hand at building my own hood to match the oak stand i'm supposedly getting with the tank to mount the light on. They conveniently included clips to mount it so I think i'd definately like to try. I have a TON of tools at my disposal in the art department so I can do it 100% right. I'm pretty crafty and love working with my hands, so we'll see how it goes. Anyone got diagrams for a really really basic hood? I figure one with a hinge so I can open it to access the tank (i'll also put one on the plexi top)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds good..
How many watts is the bulb? 30g tank, right? If it is a lot of light, be sure not to use it until you get some ferts.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Sounds good..
> How many watts is the bulb? 30g tank, right? If it is a lot of light, be sure not to use it until you get some ferts.


Well I gotta wait for the plants first Dippy









1 week until my fiancee leaves, 1 week until I get the tank. How's the growth on your plants going? Looking like it'll need a trim soon I hope?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Sounds good..
> How many watts is the bulb? 30g tank, right? If it is a lot of light, be sure not to use it until you get some ferts.


Well I gotta wait for the plants first Dippy









1 week until my fiancee leaves, 1 week until I get the tank. How's the growth on your plants going? Looking like it'll need a trim soon I hope?
[/quote]


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the bulb is 24 watts, so keep that in mind with what you send me. its going into a 30g tank with a slightly hyperactive rbp... well.... okay he's not hyperactive until stupid people walk by his tank and insist on staring closely at him and then he flips out.

If you need to wait longer on the plants thats fine, because I really want to build a hood for the tank and install the light on that.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> the bulb is 24 watts, so keep that in mind with what you send me. its going into a 30g tank with a slightly hyperactive rbp... well.... okay he's not hyperactive until stupid people walk by his tank and insist on staring closely at him and then he flips out.
> 
> If you need to wait longer on the plants thats fine, because I really want to build a hood for the tank and install the light on that.


Which light did you get Tink, the T5's or Compact.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Guru said:


> the bulb is 24 watts, so keep that in mind with what you send me. its going into a 30g tank with a slightly hyperactive rbp... well.... okay he's not hyperactive until stupid people walk by his tank and insist on staring closely at him and then he flips out.
> 
> If you need to wait longer on the plants thats fine, because I really want to build a hood for the tank and install the light on that.


Which light did you get Tink, the T5's or Compact.
[/quote]

the t-5 high output. it came with clips to install it so i'm kind of encouraged towards the task.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

UPDATE! and not a great one....

I won't be getting the new tank for another 2 weeks, Dippy can you hold off on those cuttings pretty, pretty pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease????????

The guy who has it has a fish in it and his move to a new house isn't going smoothly and so the tank he WANTS to put the fish in isn't free anymore







Poor Sid is stuck in his 10g for longer than I thought.

OH! and another thing: Dippy you mentioned your LFS had old 40gs for sale??? How much??? You're in Pitsburgh right? I might be willing to make a roadtrip!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> UPDATE! and not a great one....
> 
> I won't be getting the new tank for another 2 weeks, Dippy can you hold off on those cuttings pretty, pretty pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease????????
> 
> ...


Oh! I sent you a PM today about having a bucketload of plants.. oh well, next time.. They grow like crazy anyway
Ya, the lfs store over here has TONS! of 40g's for sale. They are $40. They are drilled on top for a lfs filter system, but they have siliconed pieces of glass over the hole, so no problem there..
But I have one as well, it is drilled so you would have to silicone a piece of glass to the hole, which would take a day to fix.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ROADTRIP TO PITTSBURGH!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ROADTRIP TO PITTSBURGH!!!!


Oh, please! I'm unemployed and need the $$


----------

